
The Linux Foundation Renews Funding for Reproducible Builds Project - lamby
https://www.coreinfrastructure.org/news/announcements/2016/11/linux-foundations-core-infrastructure-initiative-renews-funding
======
norswap
And no cheese for Nix? That's disappointing.

~~~
bildung
Did Nix apply for funding?

~~~
Ericson2314
I don't think so? Still, Nix benefits from Debian's work.

~~~
lamby
Indeed, nobody from Nix applied for funding as part of this round. However,
grant is not Debian-specific. Not only have we already had a 3-day summit
meeting with representatives from Guix and NixOS (!), we also can share a
large number of the upstream patches, solutions, with these distributions.

~~~
Ericson2314
Wonderful!

